# Goat has gone bald?



## KWAK (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a two year old Togg who has gone bald?
Her skin is Scaly and dry, and bald?


She is the only one in the herd to have this problem?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 27, 2013)

Perhaps ringworm.

Go to Google images and google ringworm on goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## sprocket (Apr 27, 2013)

...or mange?  Can you post pictures?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

Roll farms had one that was copper toxicity do that.


----------



## KWAK (Apr 28, 2013)

I have nothing to get a picture with.
Mange and ring worm don't seem likely to m though, wouldn't the other goats have it?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

KWAK said:
			
		

> I have nothing to get a picture with.
> Mange and ring worm don't seem likely to m though, wouldn't the other goats have it?


Not always the case.


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

You can have your vet run a blood test and a skin scraping.


----------



## KWAK (Apr 28, 2013)

I was told that it looks like she has a mineral problem, I have been feeding them mineral blocks and she doesn't always seem very interested in it like the others do.
I am switching to minerals that I will be buying from my friend, she has added Kelp and Yeast to the minerals... Why?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

She may have a mineral toxicity.  I would have the vet run a blood test to see what her copper and selenium levels are before you supplement more minerals.  jmho.


----------



## KWAK (Apr 28, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> She may have a mineral toxicity.  I would have the vet run a blood test to see what her copper and selenium levels are before you supplement more minerals.  jmho.


What is mineral toxicity? I have tried searching it with out any luck!


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

KWAK said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means that they are getting more than they need and the specific mineral is poisoning them.  If this is your problem it will result in death if you continue to supplement the mineral that is causing the problem.  Most likely it is either copper, selenium or iodine.  A simple blood test by your vet will rule it out or confirm it.


----------



## KWAK (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think it's that, she does not touch the mineral block... AT ALL!


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 29, 2013)

The fact that she won't touch the block actually supports the hypothesis that she may have mineral toxicity.  If her system has an overabundance of a mineral, she instinctively will avoid the source of the problem (IE: The mineral block).  If she has a toxicity which has resulted in hair loss, she is undergoing a serious health crisis, and her organs may be in danger of damage/damaged already.  Get the vet out for blood tests and a skin scraping because if toxicity is the issue, every minute you spend trying "alternative" treatments and experimenting, she could be suffering cellular/organ damage which my become so severe as to be irreversable - with all things, early intervention saves lives!


----------

